# Amplificador JVC A-GX2, oscila



## xavirom (Abr 24, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por el foro, quería hacer una consulta, tengo este amplificador que es mío, cuando subo los agudos al máximo y subo el volumen, oscila en una frecuencia alta pero audible (por encima de los 10 KHz) a toda potencia, tanto con carga como sin carga conectada en las salidas (ambos canales oscilan). Los controles de tono de muchos amplificador de uso hogareño suelen venir conectados en el lazo de realimentación negativa desde la salida de la etapa de potencia (este es el caso). La fuente está desacoplada correctamente con capacitores de .1uF, los potenciómetros de agudos están bien, no revisé capacitores pero son todos de poliester y buena calidad, me reúso a pensar que pudiera haber alguno mal. Como potencia utiliza un STK4191II, me despista un pòco el hecho que ambos canales oscilen. Si alguien tuvo esta experiencia, se le ocurre alguna idea o bien tiene el circuito de este amplificador, bueno desde ya agradacería me tire alguna idea.
Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## xavirom (May 12, 2009)

Hola, todavía no he podido encontrar nada con esto, circuito ni hablar, desconecté el potenciómetro de volumen (equivalente a abrir la entrada del STK) y la oscilación continúa, es muy dificil levantar el circuito, vuelvo a recurrir al foro para ver si a alguin le pasó esto, aparentemente parecería que tiene excesiva ganancia en alta frecuencia y se pone inestable, pero siempre funcionó así. La situación me resulta muy confusa. Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## xavirom (Oct 8, 2010)

Bien, es un poco tarde pero lo cierto fue que haciendo pruebas hice volar el STK y abandoné todo, ahora decidido a ganarle al amplificador, compré un STK nuevo y oh! sorpresa, desaparecieron las oscilaciones y obviamente el equipo funciona correctamente. Espero que le sirva a alguien mas esta experiencia.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 13, 2010)

xavirom dijo:


> Bien, es un poco tarde pero lo cierto fue que haciendo pruebas hice volar el STK y abandoné todo, ahora decidido a ganarle al amplificador, compré un STK nuevo y oh! sorpresa, desaparecieron las oscilaciones y obviamente el equipo funciona correctamente. Espero que le sirva a alguien mas esta experiencia.


 
El STK41XX era el que traia el equipo originalmente? o ya se lo habia reeemplazado?


----------



## xavirom (Oct 13, 2010)

El STK ya había sido reemplazado, pero funcionó bien durante bastante tiempo.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 13, 2010)

xavirom dijo:


> El STK ya había sido reemplazado, pero funcionó bien durante bastante tiempo.


 
No tuviste la oportunidad de habrir el modulo? Para saber si se trataba de una falsificacion?


----------



## xavirom (Oct 13, 2010)

No lo abrí, creo que todavía lo tengo, si lo encuentro pongo una foto.


----------



## pipa09 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ok. Te preguntaba porque me paso lo mismo, y al cambiar el modulo se soluciono, y al abrirlo encontre componentes comunes, unidos entre si por sus propios terminales, sellados en una mezcla de resina y arena     .

Si podes abrir el tuyo seria bueno.!

Saludos


----------



## maxifleco87 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hola, se que es viejo este post, pero estoy teniendo problemas con este mismo amplificador, no me ingresa audio, ya he probado transistores y diodos y encontre un transistor defectuoso, dado que no consigo el mismo le puse un remplazo pero sigo sin entrada de audio, alguna ayudita? Gracias


----------

